# Fuente 20v regulable con +5v y -5v fija



## max7845 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y querías presentarles mis dudas...

Estoy tratando de crear una fuente de 20v regulable con +5v y -5v fija usando un transformador de 120v a (12 - 12)v de 2a y algunos elementos se me recalienta como los reguladores de voltajes y seguro que ahí unos cuantos errores... T.T

Vean la imagen del diagrama en este enlace


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

un 7824 con 12v en la entrada, segun vos, no te va a funcionar nunca!

que es lo que calienta?

revisa el impreso...

el diseño es muy sencillo, busca las hojas de datos de dichos componentes que vienen con circuitos de aplicacion, despues es solo "unirlos"


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola.
Con una fuente positiva no se puede obtener voltaje negativos para el LM7905.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## max7845 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok Alexus, los datasheet de los reguladores los he visto pero le entiendo lo básico no soy muy experto que digamos.. pero revisa esto http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7403/34652037.jpg ahí midiendo el voltaje del condensador me da 33v en max y en la practica como no tengo osciloscopio... lo mido con un tester en alterno y me da un poco mas de 33v, la cuestión es como hago para regular esos 33v a 20v y hacerlos variables usando un potenciometro y que me de hasta 0v.


----------



## max7845 (Jun 13, 2009)

Si tienes razón Elaficionado, si conecto el 7905 de este modo debería solucionarse..


----------



## totoxa (Jun 13, 2009)

Y los 20v ajustables no los conseguiras con esos potenciometros, ademas quita ese diodo zener y la resistencia de 150ohms


----------



## alexus (Jun 14, 2009)

como vas a medir la tension en el condensador con el multimetro en alterna?

si ya esta rectificada!

entonces tu transformador no es de 12+12


----------



## max7845 (Jun 14, 2009)

Alexus si tienes razón ahí me equivoque, en ese punto lo medí en directo y me indicaba esos 33v como indica en la imagen... y el transformador si es de 12 y 12


----------



## alexus (Jun 14, 2009)

entonces, nunca te va a regular el 7824, ya que este necesita 2 0 3 volt por encima de su tension de salida, priba con un lm317, 350, etc...


----------



## max7845 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bueno comencé a probar con un LM117 en multim y me dio 27v regulable hasta 1.2v usando unas resistencias externas como se ven aquí, el regulador que yo tengo es el LM317T P+ que aguanta hasta 0 - 125°C y 1.5a que revise en este datasheet, eso debe ser suficiente por si se recalienta, aquí ahí un circuito de protección (al final de la pág. lo indica) para ese regulador por si acaso... Entonces en la práctica el LM317T P+ me da 1.2v eso quiere decir que no estoy conectando todo bien lo haré hasta que me salga con calma... y me falta probar el 7805 y 7905 que seguro no me va dar los +5 y -5 exactos que se ven en la simulación que realice aquí.. como arreglo la parte del 7805 y 7905 para que me de +5 y -5 lo mas cercano posible... y otra cosa si se caliente un regulador y se mantiene por un tiempo es normal...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola.
Lo no debes hacer nunca es unir las tierras A Y B.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Con esa fuente nunca vas a poder usar las tres a la vez en un mismo circuito, ya ese circuito tendrá solo un tierra, y tu fuente tiene dos que no deben unirse.


----------



## max7845 (Jun 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias elaficionado por el diagrama y alexus y totoxa por sus comentarios, ahora si podre terminar la fuente .. Cuando la termine comento


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí tienes otra forma.
Pero mi consejo es que hagas otra fuentes, es decir dos fuentes de alimentación, una variable de 20V y otra de +5V / -5V,
porque la fuente que piensas armar no es la mejor forma de hacer una fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## totoxa (Jun 15, 2009)

Por los 1,2v inicial que da el regulador no tienes por que preocuparte, asi son, no empiezan desde 0v, creo que en el datasheet sale como conectarlo y que agregarle para poder regular desde 0v


----------



## TORETO57 (Oct 4, 2009)

hola el aficionado quisiera sacar un voltaje +5 0 -5 a partir de un transformadorr de primario 220 y secundiaro 0 - 30 v gracias


----------



## pedrogeovalopez (Ago 4, 2010)

estoy construyendo una fuente simetrica fija y quisiera que alguien me ayude con la proteccion de  cortocircuito pero con SCR en la negativa, porqu en la positiva ya lo tengo


----------



## andbrs (Jun 12, 2013)

fuente de 5v 12 9
hola buenas tardes
como estoy en vacaciones he decidido armar una fuente con transformador, pero ya que voy a comprar el transformador me gustaria que tuviera varias salidas (es decir que saque 5v , 9v, 12 y si es posible -12v) pero lo que pasa es que no encuentro un circuito como tal que este probado.
se que se puede hacer que se baje el voltaje con los 78xx pero me preguntaba si uds no tenian un circuito a la mano (encuentra la mayoria solamente que sacan 5v y no 12 por ejemplo) que les hubiera funcionado
gracias de antemano.


----------

